
Founder Stories: Josh Pigford, Founder of Baremetrics - gvkhna
https://www.gvkhna.com/blog/2019-12-13-podcast-ep4-josh-pigford-founder-at-baremetrics/
======
gvkhna
Hey guys, I had a great chat with Josh Pigford, Founder at Baremetrics and
wanted to share it.

We discussed some recent trends around openly sharing information in the
startup community, recent attempt and decision around selling the company, and
what the future looks like. Also some background on Josh's content marketing
decisions.

